# Bear Bow Registration Data



## rheubach (Jan 10, 2008)

The following notation, in addition to the AMO and draw weight, appears on the handle of my newly acquired Tamerlane:

1 BD 157

Do any of you know how to decipher that entry?


----------



## rheubach (Jan 10, 2008)

One of the threads I came across at this site led me to a very helpful article that enabled me to narrow the manufacture date down to between 1963 and 1968. (It's a pre-HC model Tamerlane with a brass medalion.) It seems that the serial numbers, however, won't be particularly helpful. 

I'm wondering if the photo at this site might spark someone's recollection of a more specific manufacture year:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140199237581&indexURL


----------



## giantkillertate (Dec 6, 2007)

Try going to stickbow.com there is alot of info on there about how to date a Bear bow.


----------

